# Finally Made An Account



## Ethan Falk (May 31, 2019)

I have been on Microskiff for a few years without an account but I just purchased my first skiff so I thought I would go ahead join the cult, haha!


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

Congrats and welcome to the madness


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Welcome! Post a pic up of that new Osprey!!! BT makes some absolutely gorgeous boats. I believe @Zika on here has a Mosquito? 

What made you go with the BT? Where are your home waters?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome to microskiff. What part of Tampa?


----------



## Ethan Falk (May 31, 2019)

FishWithChris said:


> Welcome! Post a pic up of that new Osprey!!! BT makes some absolutely gorgeous boats. I believe @Zika on here has a Mosquito?
> 
> What made you go with the BT? Where are your home waters?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ethan Falk said:


>


That's a Falkin nice skiff!


I had to do it!  Ok, so now you're baptized into the cult of microskiff.com.


----------

